# Have you used a French Vet this year?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you used a French Vet, or any other European Vet, this year for the Pet Passport scheme?

There has only been a handful of new European Vets added to the Vets List this year despite hundreds, if not thousands, of MH owners taking pets abroad.

Many thanks to those who did submit new Vets details and each one added helps others.

I've attached the latest Vets List and if anyone who has taken their pets into Europe would have a look at the list and, if the Vet they used isn't on the list, please submit details of the one they did use.

Many 'old' hands possibly think “I had to find a Vet let everyone else find their own” but, if that is anyone's thinking, remember not everyone is adventurous and many would appreciate a little help from other Members input.

There has been a lack of update on prices, which should have fallen after the new Defra rules came into force last January, and any help in revising the prices on the List would help many who venture into Foreign lands with their bundles of joy – and some take the wife as well!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Great list

When I printed it off it gave me great peace of mind, as it meant I had some known ones to fall back on if I couldn't find one of my own.

Fortunately, once I had the list, Veterinaires seemed to be on every street corner and I didn't need to search hard for one. Would that have been true if I'd had to search?

Please everybody add to the list the more entries the better.


----------

